# Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks aus der Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel



## Walti (17. Mai 2011)

*Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks aus der Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks aus der Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks aus der Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel


----------



## LordCrash (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks aus der Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel*

Eine Komplettlösung ist ziemlich sinnvoll, wo doch das offizielle Lösungsheft jeder Premium Edition und Collectors Edition sowieso beiligt. Ergo hat jeder, der das Spiel gekauft hat und legal spielt, das sowieso zur Hand.


----------



## SimonFistrich (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks zur Ergänzung der Komplettlösung*

@Lord: Richtig, das war in der News falsch ausgedrückt. Das hier soll ein paar Infos bieten, die über die Komplettlösung hinausgehen. Der entsprechende Redakteur wird mit mehrwöchigem Ponyhof-Spielen bestraft. Dennoch danke für deinen Hinweis, es ist ausgebessert.


----------



## kamelle (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks zur Ergänzung der Komplettlösung - Update: Sex-Guide mit Triss*

Kann man eigentlich bei einer bereits gestarteten Kampagne den Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern?


----------



## tarnvogL (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks zur Ergänzung der Komplettlösung - Update: Sex-Guide mit Triss*

@ kamelle: optionen -> Spiel


----------



## Krampfkeks (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks aus der Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Eine Komplettlösung ist ziemlich sinnvoll, wo doch das offizielle Lösungsheft jeder Premium Edition und Collectors Edition sowieso beiligt. Ergo hat jeder, der das Spiel gekauft hat und legal spielt, das sowieso zur Hand.


   das Lösungsheft ist 1. sehr ungenau 2. hat selten auch falsche Informationen  3. keine Wegbeschreibungen 4. ist es wirr aufgebaut. Ist zwar schön das es dabei liegt - aber Nutzen hab ich absolut noch nicht darin gefunden, und ich hing oft an Quests fest.


----------



## stawacz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks aus der Komplettlösung zum Rollenspiel*

sogar das inhaltsverzeichniss is falsch,,wollte mal reinschielen wegen der neckar-quest und seh im inhaltsverzeichniss das sie seite 24 ist,dabei kommt sie erst auf seite 34


----------



## qonTrixz (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks zur Ergänzung der Komplettlösung - Update: Sex-Guide mit Videos*

alter die überschrift ist episch
Update: Sex-Guide mit Videos


----------



## Luccah (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks zur Ergänzung der Komplettlösung - Update: Sex-Guide mit Triss*



kamelle schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich bei einer bereits gestarteten Kampagne den Schwierigkeitsgrad ändern?


  Jo kann man Optionen, dann Spiel, schwierigkeitsgrad.  Kann man schonmal brauchen ^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks zur Ergänzung der Komplettlösung - Update: Sex-Guide mit Videos*



qonTrixz schrieb:


> alter die überschrift ist episch
> Update: Sex-Guide mit Videos


So muss es sein.


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks zur Ergänzung der Komplettlösung - Sex-Guide für alle Frauen inkl. Videos*

okay.. die Uberschrift ist hammer, Sex guide mit videos für frauen


----------



## BlueDragon92 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - The Witcher 2: Tipps & Tricks zur Ergänzung der Komplettlösung - Sex-Guide für alle Frauen inkl. Videos*

ich weis ja nich
die charmodelle sind ganz ok
aber die animationen..............................................................o___________o


----------



## wwalter84 (1. Oktober 2011)

Alles ja Interessant nur die oben erwähnte Komplettlösung such ich immer noch vergeblich


----------



## Sjork (6. Januar 2012)

*Wozu eine Komplettlösung?*



wwalter84 schrieb:


> Alles ja Interessant nur die oben erwähnte Komplettlösung such ich immer noch vergeblich


 
Ich weiß zwar nicht woher ihr alle euer Spiel her habt, aber wenn man es kauft, dann ist da bereits eine Komplettlösung mitsamt Bonuszeugs, Weltkarte und (Ighitt, Buchstaben!!!!) eine Anleitung mit dabei. Wieso sollte man dann noch eine Komplettlösung herausbringen
Eine GUIDE oder FAQ wäre nicht schlecht um diverse Taktiken, Vorgänge, Balancingtipps, Itemliste, usw aufzulisten oder zu diskutieren. 
Oder ist etwa jeder, der sein Spiel bei Steam gezogen hat, automatisch der Gelackmeierte,weil er NIX von all dem hat und TROTZDEM sein Spiel dauerhaft an eine Onlineaccount gesperrt hat? Guter Deal! ......


----------



## artus12 (2. Dezember 2012)

moin, brauche mal hilfe beim Witcher2, der Todesfluch..komm da einfach nicht durch??


----------



## Holzkerbe (27. September 2022)

Ja, ich belebe diesen Thread von den Toten wieder, aber nur mit einer Bitte @Matthias Dammes @Felix Schuetz @David Benke @Johannes Gehrling 

Braucht es im Jahr 2022 wirklich noch einen "Sexguide" auf eurer Seite? Das wirkt heute noch mehr wie damals einfach niveaulos und einer PCG unwürdig...


----------



## Desotho (2. November 2022)

Ich finde auch, dass man das in "Bumsanleitung" umbenennen könnte.


----------

